# Have you ever got interested in a gun/bought a gun because of a movie?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Have you ever got interested in a gun/bought a gun because of a movie?


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

No, Hollywood is filled with the liberal pedagogue so I make it a point not to succumb to the "hero worship" mentality.


----------



## Ksgunner (Aug 17, 2013)

Ain't nobody in Hollywood with enough sense to tell me what gun to buy IMHO.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I will admit that while it was not my first gun purchase, I did eventually buy my very first Beretta 92 in no small part due to Diehard and Lethal Weapon movies.

I really do not like James Bond - so, I actually AVOIDED the Walther P99 for years because it was his new gun. I just don't care for anything Bond related... However, the Underworld movie grabbed my attention for that gun. I ended up looking into it and seeing it had a melonite finish like a Glock. At the time, this was rare. So, I rented the S&W clone of it 3x. First time, I didn't care for it. I tried it 2 more times, and I became a fan. At one time, I owned several P99s.

Now, my recent interest in Beretta 92s more recently has nothing to do with movies - I just like the gun. And, I picked up a P99 a couple months back at a gun show, and I realized I kinda missed it. So, I have one again now.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, so I'm gonna fess up and admit it.

The movie "Dirty Harry" was good and I enjoyed watching it. I've been a Clint Eastwood fan for a long time. I like his westerns the most. Anyways, when he was carrying his S&W 29 in Dirty harry, it caught my eye. It was just enough motivation for me to go and get a 629. I did look at a 29, but SS appealed to me more. 

At one time, not so long ago, I had five 629's in my collection. I'm now down to just two. One has a 6" bbl., and the other has a non-fluted cylinder and a 3" bbl. 

One of the most impressive 629's that I had, was one that had iron sights (fixed), it's edges had been rounded and smoothed from the factory, and had a 2.5" bbl., and it also had one of the smoothest triggers I've ever tried on a S&W. I acquired some beautiful Rosewood, finger-groove combat grips for it. 

I sold it and made a very nice profit on it. But, if I had to do it over again....................:smt021

BTW.....several gun shop dealers said that they've never seen one before. A couple accused me of having it customized that way. I didn't.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Not a gun, but a rum. Gene Hackman was sipping Havana Club in The Firm. When I found some on one of the islands, I had to buy a bottle. That wasn't one of the survey choices, so I'm guessing it doesn't count.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TurboHonda said:


> Not a gun, but a rum. Gene Hackman was sipping Havana Club in The Firm. When I found some on one of the islands, I had to buy a bottle. That wasn't one of the survey choices, so I'm guessing it doesn't count.


Okay, but were you by chance holding a gun while you were sipping rum?

If you were, that would count.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

..._Winchester '73._

Still want one.

Won't buy it: No use for it.
We don't own guns we won't be using regularly.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ..._Winchester '73._
> 
> Still want one.
> 
> ...


You need to come over to the dark side and give it a visit. You'd like it. :mrgreen:


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

I've owned several 1911s over the years.
They've appeared in one form or another in hundreds ? of movies.
Often featuring in key scenes.

Maybe ? those movies influenced me to buy one, and another, etc. ?
Hard to say.

Might have been like subliminal influence, or something.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

A part of the Reason I have my 1911 is the movie Stand By Me. I have loved that movie for a long time and it made the 1911 a welcomed first pistol.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ..._Winchester '73._. . . Won't buy it: No use for it.
> We don't own guns we won't be using regularly.


Jeez, that is REALLY scary.
While I really respect your gun knowlege and opinions, I CAN NOT go with this concept.

If I did, my gun safe would be damn near empty. 
To say nothing about the numerous pieces of "hardware" stashed around the house.

Plenty of stuff is for when the :smt166

Plenty of stuff I acquired for no good reason, I just really, REALLY wanted it. :heart:

And I've got another one picked out for my Christmas present to myself. (one more zombie killer in 7.62 NATO ). :minigun:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I forgot. I will admit totally that I have a PS90 100% due to Stargate SG1!


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Shipwreck Is quite the GEEK!!! :smt071:smt066


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Dan*;
We're just too old to buy something, the only use for which would be to leave it to one of the children or grandchildren.
We do own several guns which we no longer use, a few of which are purely collectors' pieces (like the two muzzleloaders which hang over the fireplace).
We also own several guns that are purely utilitarian, but which we cannot use because there's no convenient place to shoot them.

(I wish that I had hung onto my Krag! The .30 US Army cartridge works quite well on all North American game, and the Krag has the smoothest, fastest bolt action I've ever used. But it has not been featured in any movie that I can remember.)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep, sure have. Several as a matter of fact. And I feel no shame or remorse about it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

My first handgun was a 1911, I still have it, the next a Model 29 still have it also, maybe I was subliminally affected by "Dirty Harry" but I really wanted to make a lot of noise, with an 8 3/8ths barrel it was too big to carry.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1:

...Winchester '73.. . . Won't buy it: No use for it.
We don't own guns we won't be using regularly.

I have a few guns which for all intents and purposes are somewhat useless, bought 'em cause I like the looks of 'em, no other reason.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think many of us that grew up as a teen in the 1980s were probably effected a bit in what sorts of guns we like in no small part due to movies... At least to some degree...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I forgot. I will admit totally that I have a PS90 100% due to Stargate SG1!


That show was like 1 long commercial for the gun.

I ran the FN Forum a few years back. Once stargate went off the air, sales of the gun seem to have gone down.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I think many of us that grew up as a teen in the 1980s were probably effected a bit in what sorts of guns we like in no small part due to movies... At least to some degree...


How about as a kid in the 50's and a teenager in the late 50's to mid 60's? Of course, the 1873 Colt Single Action Army revolver had an tremendous impact on so many of my generation. And the movie, "To Hell and Back" simulated my interest in the M1 .30 caliber Carbine... still think that is one of the best looking rifles ever made.

I never bought a Single Action Army revolver but my first gun was a single action; a Ruger Super Single Six convertible in 1968. And I managed to get my hands on an M1 Carbine in 1998 that was assembled from all original WWII/Korea era parts, authenticated by an armorer. I still have the carbine but not the Super Single Six.

There have been others to be sure, so TV and movies do have an impact on the gun buying public to this day.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have a boss that is into cowboy shooting - he is older than me, and he grew up watching the western movies. 

Westerns never appealed to me - Space movies and action movies were always my thing growing up. I think such things do play a factor to many people, even if they won't admit it


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Can't say I have,but if they weren't so expensive I'd love to have a USP Match (Tomb Raider).

As I recall Kate carried an HK in Underworld but I never really paid that much attention,damn she was hot in that movie.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, there is a range sceen with an HK, but she used full auto Berettas and Walther P99s in Underworld.


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Um yep, a smith and wesson 1006, wanted the 4506 because of eastwood in the rookie, and the model 29 because of, dirty harry, of course.


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

Strange you should ask! Mid sixties and James Bond had the world's coolest gun, a PPK. So for a life time I wanted one. Never did come up with the money to BUY one, just one of those want things.
Few years back, a member had one at the range and offered to allow me to shoot it. What a sorry little gun. few (if any) 9's display the recoil that was present in that firearm. Not something you would take to the range to "mess around with". 50 rounds would not be something to look forward to.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

No - most of the firearms I own are purchases influenced by 30 years in law enforcement and my interest in American firearms history.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Wasn't Bond's gun a .32 or was it a .380ACP?


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes, it was the Walther PPK 380ACP

My brother owns one and I've shot it several times. It's actually a nice little pocket pistol. What I don't like about it is that if you grip it your hand needs to rest slightly below the shoulder to the trigger or the slide will cut your thumb. 

I learned that the hard way...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I thought he was using a 32 in some of the older movies... - they make them in both sizes.

But, I am not a Bond fan....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OGCJason said:


> Yes, it was the Walther PPK 380ACP...


Sorry: No, it wasn't.
According to the books (not the movies), Bond began with a small .25 ACP (Beretta, I believe), and later was forced by service technicians to use a Walther PPK in .32 ACP instead.

In either case, it was a vile choice, as anyone who has actually used a PP or PPK can attest.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Ack! I actually remember the scene now from Dr. No where he had to turn in the Beretta. He tried to sneak it out but M called him out on it:

"Double Oh Seven, you can leave the Beretta..."

Sean Connery: "Of course, sir..."


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I bet Chuck Norris could kick 007's butt any day of the week, month or year.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

OK. I confess. The 1911 used by Robert DeNiro in Ronin influenced my decision to buy one.

While discussing weapons and other preparations early in the film, Sam (DeNiro) tells Spence (Sean Bean) that he favors the "1911" after being asked what sidearm he prefers. When Spence remarks that it's an "old gun", Sam replies that "it served my country well for a long time" - undoubtedly a metaphor for Sam himself.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Back in 1963 I got my first colt single action but it was a .22 instead of a .45LC my mom would not let me get the 45LC but he I had a Colt and a gunbelt damn I was cool!


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I bet Chuck Norris could kick 007's butt any day of the week, month or year.


But fists don't beat guns, and I would bet 007 is a better shot!


----------



## yardbird (Nov 11, 2013)

Lots of TV/Movies BUT I never bought:
Miami Vice: Bren Ten, way cool gun.
Quigley Down Under: The LENDENARY Sharps rifle!
Dirty Harry: model 29 and the 44mag Auto Mag
James Bond PPK
WWII: Saving Private Ryan/Band Of Brothers Thompson SMG/M-1/1903/1911/MG-42/Luger
Westerns: Colt Peacemaker/Schofield/ Winchester 1873

Out of these I have SOME 1911'S BUT no WWII era. I wish the funds were there to fill the safes up with.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

yardbird said:


> Lots of TV/Movies BUT I never bought:
> Miami Vice: Bren Ten, way cool gun.
> Quigley Down Under: The LENDENARY Sharps rifle!
> Dirty Harry: model 29 and the 44mag Auto Mag
> ...


I mentioned earlier that I bought an M1 .30 caliber carbine in 1998. I got it in a private sale at a gun show from a man who was a hobbyist. He particularly loved to assemble these carbines from vintage WWII and Korea era parts. He was asking $450 for this rifle. I wasn't sure so he told me that there was an armorer in the hall who was very familiar with carbines and if I wanted, I could take the rifle over to him and have him check it out.

I did this and the armorer completely disassembled the rifle, carefully inspecting all of its parts and when he was putting it back together he asked me, "How much is he seller asking for this"? When I told him he replied, "Well you better grab it now because if you don't, it's not going to last. Every part is original, even down to the sights and the oiler". Needless to say, I walked out with it.

I have only taken it to the range twice and it shoots very good. It even has the bayonet lug under the barrel and the sling. Love that rifle... it is so darned pretty.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Ahh, ....... yes, I have. After watching, 'Serpico' I purchased a Smith & Wesson Model 59. After watching the first two Dirty Harry movies, I purchased 3 S&W Model 29's. Two with 8 3/8" half-lugged barrels which turned out to be my favorite handguns on the planet! (The third was a less desirable Model 629, and had a 6" full-lugged barrel. Didn't have the superlative balance in the hand of the original models with 8 3/8" barrels; but it was still an easy and pleasant gun to shoot.) 

After watching the original, 'Getaway' movie I purchased a High Standard 18-7RS riot shotgun; and after watching, 'Heat' I bought a bullet-resistant vest, a field expedient trauma kit (complete with QuikClot); and I promised myself that I would NEVER hesitate on the trigger!  

Oh, yeah, after watching, 'Blazing Saddles' I went out and purchased my first Glock Model 21. It didn't work, often refused to return tightly into battery, and was extremely dangerous to shoot. All in all, it was about as funny as the movie; but it did force me to become a knowledgeable Glock armorer; and you know what they say about: dentists, psychiatrists, and Glock armorers, right? (None of them will ever be out of work!)


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Wasn't Bond's gun a .32 or was it a .380ACP?


Yes, it was a Walther PPK (NOT PPK/S US Model) in 7.65×17mm Browning SR (32 ACP for us Americans).

The Walther PPK was not approved for import to the US because it was too light. They added one more round to get the weight up to the US import requirements. Kind of like a PP grip and a PPK slide.

The 7.65×17mm Browning SR (32 ACP for us Americans) was a very popular round in Europe during WWII and Post War Europe.


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes, I bought a Walther PPK/S in 380 ACP, mostly due to the Bond Movies. This was before I found out that Bond used a PPK (Not PPK/S) in 32 ACP.

The PPK was not available in the US (in any caliber) since it did not meet the weight requirements of the US import laws. Thus the PPK/S was invented by basically using the PP frame and the PPK slide.

Later, Smith & Wesson began manufacturing Walthers in the US and offered the PPK in both 32 ACP (discontinued), 380 ACP, and .22 Rimfire.

I would love to get a PPK 32 ACP. But most are selling for $1200.00 and up USED! The Nazi marked ones go for $4,000.00 and up.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Speaking of PPK's does anyone know what happened to the gun that Hitler used to shoot himself with? Someone must have picked it up in Hitlers study after the suicide? I have seen Herman Goering's Smith & Wesson Military and Police Model K .38 Revolver and baton which he surrendered when captured and Hitler's Liliput Model I Pistol at the West Point Museum in New York. A fascinating place and definitely worth a visit if you're ever in New York.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

desertman said:


> *Speaking of PPK's does anyone know what happened to the gun that Hitler used to shoot himself with?* Someone must have picked it up in Hitlers study after the suicide? I have seen Herman Goering's Smith & Wesson Military and Police Model K .38 Revolver and baton which he surrendered when captured and Hitler's Liliput Model I Pistol at the West Point Museum in New York. A fascinating place and definitely worth a visit if you're ever in New York.


Several of Hitler's personal handguns are still in existence; however, the actual pistol Hitler used to kill himself was last reported to be in the hands of the Russians. Years ago there was even a report that a piece of Hitler's skull, and the handgun he actually used to commit suicide were being kept in a KGB vault that only Josef Stalin and Lavrenty Beria had access to. Where these things are today - or whether or not they, even, still exist - only the Kremlin knows!

Much of this information is available on the Internet; you can try googling it.


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

desertman said:


> Speaking of PPK's does anyone know what happened to the gun that Hitler used to shoot himself with? Someone must have picked it up in Hitlers study after the suicide? I have seen Herman Goering's Smith & Wesson Military and Police Model K .38 Revolver and baton which he surrendered when captured and Hitler's Liliput Model I Pistol at the West Point Museum in New York. A fascinating place and definitely worth a visit if you're ever in New York.


Hitler used his gun to shoot Eva Braun in the head, then the coward took poison.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, lets get back on target. Thread was about guns and movies. Feel free to start your own thread about guns Hitler and/or the Nazis used.

Thanks.


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a 9mm Lugar like the Nazis used during WWII.

Of course, I never saw a Nazi using one since I was born in 1952.

I only saw them in the movies.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Movies have only influenced me when I was a little kid, and then only cowboy westerns.

I wanted my own plastic Winchester and Colt, and I got those at Xmas.

Growing up, I learned about 22LR's while visiting a ranch.

Then I learned about the 9mm's from roommates in college.

Then I learned about the 45 ACP and the M-14 in officer training with the military.

Eventually the M-16 also made its debut during advanced infantry training.

As a result I have come to love the 1911A1 and the Ruger mini's.

For hunting, I like a bolt action Remington.

And I also have a tactical Mossberg 12 gauge.

Not movies, but life's experiences have taught me about guns and ammo.


----------



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

I also do not take political advice from actors or actresses.

Most movie stars do not understand the Second Amendment.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Vintage Racer:


> "I also do not take political advice from actors or actresses. Most movie stars do not understand the Second Amendment."


Amen brother, yet some make their living glorifying violence, such hypocrites.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

No. I pretty much feel as though Hollywood has helped ruin the idea of gun ownership, and turned it into something for the criminal or police only.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

*Movie Gun Wish List*

The movie RED made me want a S&W x-large frame revolver and a stuffed pig to conceal it in. The first time I watched it i thought it was the 500 mag so that is what I would get for my stuffed pig gun if I ever have the movie chillin outl










Here is a gun that I would definitely buy if I found a working one or if I had the money to have an awesome gunsmith make. This is Mercutio's 9mm from Romeo+Juliet.


----------



## mallardhunter (Apr 9, 2013)

Always wanted a 44 auto mag. Because of one of the dirty Harry movies. Also got a Roy's custom leather works should holster for Christmas one year for a Ruger red hawk that I had because of a dirty Harry movie.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Walther PPK/S. If you didn't grow up in the 60's watching James Bond movies, then you missed a cultural lifestyle. Once he moved to the PPK (although I had to have mine in 380ACP/9mmKurz, I did get an FEG "clone" in .32ACP/7.65mm) I had to have one. The earlier Interarms imports are the best, the new S&W stuff is crappolla.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Back in 1974 I traded for a S&W Model 29 after seeing it in "Dirty Harry". Just recently traded that safe queen for my first AR15. But I wanted the AR for a much different reason.


----------



## Matquig (Apr 7, 2011)

I order and waited 34 months for this one.


----------



## Matquig (Apr 7, 2011)

But I have been influenced by other movies, too.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Matquig said:


> I order and waited 34 months for this one.


Beautiful! I love the Sharps!


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

Yea, My glock 26 compact:smt071


----------

